# Lederle 11" bottle



## AuntieQ (Sep 28, 2012)

I recently acquired an 11" Lederle bottle with its metal top and just a bit of its label and a smidge of liquid.  Can anyone tell me the age/value/rarity of this?
   I can't find it on here or eBay.
 Much thanks!
 Auntie Q[]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello Michele,

 Welcome, and thanks for your query. Lederle Labs has been in business since 1905, and made more than a few bottles.

 Without some good photos, it's difficult to tell you much of anything.

 Does it have a Ship?


----------



## AuntieQ (Sep 29, 2012)

Pictures to come and no, there's no ship.[&o]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 29, 2012)

That tall could be this Acidopholus Milk.


----------



## AuntieQ (Oct 2, 2012)

I finally have pics!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry Michele, if a full label and box or a folk-art ship doesn't sell for much I doubt there's much hope for yours. Thank you for posting the bottle though and welcome to the forum. Eric


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd say it's a Acidophilus Milk with a worn label, and as Eric says there isn't any value to it...Jim


----------



## AuntieQ (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your help and knowledge![]


----------

